# NJ Area NSA/OCE Fixed-Gear Century...



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes...I'm going to host yet another RBR Gathering. It's getting cold quick around here and I'm trying to catch up before it's too late. Due to scheduling conflicts, I've not been able to do any of MB1's famous fixed-gear centuries. Actually, my longest fixed-gear ride is only 63 miles. That is about to change.

I'm planning a fixed-gear century ride for Saturday, October 23rd. With permission from "Live Steam", I'll use the century route from his club's event this past weekend. The start is in Jamesburg, NJ, just minutes off the NJ Turnpike (Exit 8A). The route goes through the flat farmlands and many historic towns of Central NJ. Just perfect for a retro fixed-gear event.

I plan to stay true to MB1's NSA/OCE rule. No Shifting Allowed / Or Coasting Either. Of course, those with geared bikes are welcome but you may get heckled if I hear too much shifting.  

Let me know if you can make it. Feel free to reply or send me a Personal Message if you have questions. Keep an eye on this thread for further updates including directions, start time, and other details.

Hope you can join me,
Ben


----------

